# Chevrolet Cruze Plug-In To Debut As Early 2014



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

While Chevrolet is readying a diesel version of their Cruze compact in 2013, an interesting tidbit of information leaked out regarding another gas-saving variant of the Cruze a plug-in hybrid model.

Australia's GoAuto reports that the Cruze will be a traditional plug-in hybrid, where the engine and hybrid system work in tandem, rather than the Volt, which is described as an electric vehicle with a range-extending gasoline engine. "Plug-in Cruze doesn't make Volt redundant at all. Plug-in Cruze would have a different powertrain. Plug-in hybrids use both the engine and motor all the time," said Jim Frederico, who is in charge of General Motors' small electric vehicle program. "The plug-in Cruze has a place and it will be a hybrid."

GM is testing an all-electric Cruze in South Korea currently, but so far it remains an experimental vehicle. A Cruze plug-in could debut as early as 2014, given the car's strong sales and the introduction of the diesel version in 2013 (which a plug-in version would likely overshadow).

More: *Chevrolet Cruze Plug-In To Debut As Early 2014* on Autoguide.com


----------

